# Fedor Discussion



## Ren (Sep 12, 2006)

I doubt that any fighter in MMA can defeat the current Pride Heavy Weight Champion, Fedor Emelienanko. Not only did he rock, and severly cut Coleman with his extremly powerfull punches, but he finished the fight off with a beautiful guard-armbar.

Also, Rua did awesome with his jiu jutsu. Toe hold to a knee bar, for you people who havn't seen it. We all thought he would do worse because of the no soccer kicks and face stomps rule, but we're obviously wrong.

And also, I think I could take on O'Hair myself, he's a joke.


----------



## FizzKick (Oct 12, 2006)

The only way I can see Fedor losing is if he suffers a severe injury and has to take alot of time off training....loses form drastically but finds himself obliged to fight the best contender for his title.

Maybe then somehow someone could get a points decision to defeat him....but even that sounds far fetched.


----------



## iwasthere (Oct 17, 2006)

*Who can beat Fedor?*

Does anyone have ANY fighters in mind that might beat or even give a good match to the greatest heavyweight champ in mma history? If there is any question on who that is you have no brain but FEDOR EMELIANENKO.


----------



## Fighter J (Oct 15, 2006)

i posted this on fedors forums and everyone there thinks the same thing none can


----------



## flourhead (Jul 12, 2006)

i bet big john could.


----------



## iwasthere (Oct 17, 2006)

flourhead said:


> i bet big john could.


 I agree! Has he ever fought?


----------



## 1hittaquitta (Oct 15, 2006)

BUTTERBEAN, lmao , id love to see that, he is a tank, even Fedor would have a tough time knocking his fat ass down. hed win definatly, but it would be take a while to hurt him.. having 400 pounds of fat on you is probably almost like a bullet proof vest.


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

i agree about the O'Haire thing haha go back to pro wrestling you bum


----------



## Chuteboxefan (Oct 22, 2006)

i think nobody can beat fedor at the moment..


----------



## Chuteboxefan (Oct 22, 2006)

Fedor is pretty good, n i cant think of any1 who can beat him at the moment...


----------



## 1hittaquitta (Oct 15, 2006)

dana white.. lol he can box.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

i don't think Fedor beating Coleman solidified Fedor's dominance... i mean, was coleman a real threat? lol... no


----------



## Borat Sagdiyev (Sep 19, 2006)

pt447 said:


> i don't think Fedor beating Coleman solidified Fedor's dominance... i mean, was coleman a real threat? lol... no


his dominance was solidified LONG ago...


----------



## Black Guy (Oct 16, 2006)

Fedor seems unstoppable, but I have a feeling that when Mirko fights him again, Mirko will win.
The last fight was very close, and Mirko has improved even since then.


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

I still think Mirko has the best chance of beating Fedor, he did pretty good the last time he faught fedor imo.


----------



## toraj (Sep 20, 2006)

i think mirko have a chance, he is very good fighter, and you know what ?? i love to see both of them fedro and mirko have fight with tim sylvia and sho him what is mma about ..


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

Could you say that in non broken english.


----------



## Borat Sagdiyev (Sep 19, 2006)

yea..the only person who stands a chance with him is Mirko, he almost won their last fight..and Mirko has gotten even better since (as we saw at the OWGP)


----------



## Leviathan (Aug 21, 2006)

I know Coleman wasnt a real test for Fedor, but damn I don't think there is anyone out there that can beat him. He is a machine


----------



## hbdale309 (Oct 15, 2006)

The only way Fedor loses is if he fights Aleksander and doesn't have it in him to beat his little brother up. lol

I would love to see Fedor take on Shogun.


----------



## hamilali (Oct 18, 2006)

In the history of MMA I really havent seen anything like him, in all honesty I think in the history of combat sports he has to be the one.


----------



## Trips1978 (Jul 9, 2006)

I never like to think a guy cant get beat but Fedor is a beast after whatching his last couple of fights and what he did to coleman last night i dont think there is anyone out there right now that can beat him..This guy is what great is all about even when he is in trouble in a fight you dont see it he is so calm and relaxed like nothing phases him, he will be holding that belt for a long time to come....King Fedor


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Borat Sagdiyev said:


> his dominance was solidified LONG ago...


well that's what i'm saying. Fedor's **** of coleman wasn't the fight that solidified his dominance...


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

CTFlyingKnee said:


> i agree about the O'Haire thing haha go back to pro wrestling you bum


O haire has done decent in other MMA Organizations... ive seen him on rumble on the rock and he KO'd someoone in like 30 seconds..

he took this fight on 4 days notice.. and was outweighed by 125lbs...

ppl are just jumpin on him so quickly cause hes from WWE


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

hbdale309 said:


> The only way Fedor loses is if he fights Aleksander and doesn't have it in him to beat his little brother up. lol
> 
> I would love to see Fedor take on Shogun.


aleks would not beat fedor.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

A motivated, Silva(And Barnett) destroying Cro Cop. That's it.


----------



## jesse danger (Oct 15, 2006)

pt447 said:


> i don't think Fedor beating Coleman solidified Fedor's dominance... i mean, was coleman a real threat? lol... no


who is a real threat???


----------



## jesse danger (Oct 15, 2006)

hbdale309 said:


> The only way Fedor loses is if he fights Aleksander and doesn't have it in him to beat his little brother up. lol
> 
> I would love to see Fedor take on Shogun.


not really fair there fedor has like 60 something pounds on him.


----------



## rbunnell (Sep 6, 2006)

I could not believe what Coleman's face looked like after the fight. I have never seen someone with strike power like Fedor. Not to mention that he just seemed incredibly calm throughout the whole fight. Yes, he is currently unstoppable. I would love to see him own some of the UFC guys. If he was a bit taller, Silvia, or a bit lighter, Liddell. Very impressive.


----------



## jesse danger (Oct 15, 2006)

toraj said:


> i think mirko have a chance, he is very good fighter, and you know what ?? i love to see both of them fedro and mirko have fight with tim sylvia and sho him what is mma about ..


he would crap himself again.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

rbunnell said:


> I could not believe what Coleman's face looked like after the fight. I have never seen someone with strike power like Fedor. Not to mention that he just seemed incredibly calm throughout the whole fight. Yes, he is currently unstoppable. I would love to see him own some of the UFC guys. If he was a bit taller, Silvia, or a bit lighter, Liddell. Very impressive.


He doesnt have to be taller to **** Sylvia. You could take off baout a foot and he'd still beat Tim easily. I just cant imagine Fedor losing. I think Cro Cop has a chance I just dont see it happening.


----------



## Dutch Master (Sep 12, 2006)

Dominance?

Fedor has won almost all the best in MMA. Fedor has already proven his dominance. Mirko has gotten the closeset, but any person that watched that fight knew that Fedor was the clear winner.

Fedor just came off an injury and his first fight in almost a year. He even admitted to letting the fight go on a little longer.

Aside from the weird entrance music and the vampire back from the dead announcers, it was a good night of Pride fighting.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Fedor is a great fighter...I think Fujita came the closest to beating him though. Not Crocop. Fujita rocked him and his legs were still a little wobbly after about 45 seconds. But Fedor still prevailed. Crocop will give him a good match. 

Even though Andrei Arlovski is not nearly as good as Fedor I think it would be interesting to see the two fight because they are both Russian and have the same fighting style. That would be a great fight.


----------



## FizzKick (Oct 12, 2006)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Fedor is a great fighter...I think Fujita came the closest to beating him though. Not Crocop. Fujita rocked him and his legs were still a little wobbly after about 45 seconds. But Fedor still prevailed. Crocop will give him a good match.
> 
> Even though Andrei Arlovski is not nearly as good as Fedor I think it would be interesting to see the two fight because they are both Russian and have the same fighting style. That would be a great fight.


Andrei and Fedor don't have the same fighting styles atall.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

They are both *****


----------



## Lars (Jul 13, 2006)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> They are both *****


Well, Arlovski never uses his *****. He is so bullshitized and Americanized, not to mention the worst of them all... UFCized, that he only uses boxing now.

If Fedor fights him, it's either a KO in Fedor's favor, or a TKO in Fedor's favor.


----------



## 35ft6 (Oct 22, 2006)

Fedor is the greatest ever. This guy seems so gentle, yet, he was born to fight. He doesn't panic, time seems to slow down for him during battle, his punches never seem forced, they flow... right into his opponent's head. He's up there with Tyson and Roy Jones Jr. as one of the most impressive fighters I've ever seen, and he would beat the poop out of Mike and Roy.


----------



## Lars (Jul 13, 2006)

I'd like to see Fedor strike with butterbean, this would be quite interesting.


----------



## 35ft6 (Oct 22, 2006)

Butterbean should fight Zulu. In a clinch they'd looked like a ying and yang symbol. Round.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

35ft6 said:


> Butterbean should fight Zulu. In a clinch they'd looked like a ying and yang symbol. Round.


hahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahah


----------



## Lars (Jul 13, 2006)

35ft6 said:


> Butterbean should fight Zulu. In a clinch they'd looked like a ying and yang symbol. Round.


I'm repping you for that.

You cracked me up.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> I think the only person that would have a shot at beating him is his own brother.


i like your screen name


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

mirko cro-cop has the best chance in the world to beat fedor, the others have one step below chance of beating him. theres always a chance....but that might only win 1 of 10 fights as class will win 90% of the time.


----------



## Shifty 1 (Oct 19, 2006)

I've gotta go with Cro-Cop too. I hope Cro-Cop heals up so we can see this fight soon.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Shifty 1 said:


> I've gotta go with Cro-Cop too. I hope Cro-Cop heals up so we can see this fight soon.


I too think that the best chance for a win belongs to CC, ut the next one in line would be Arvloski. 

He would just have to keep a stand up fight and stay out his GnP. I know that Fedor can KO ANYONE, But AA can too.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 11, 2006)

After watching the Fedor/Crocop fight, it was obvious to me Fedor is at a much higher level than Crocop. Fedor just appeared much stronger than him. The best Crocop can hope for is a lucky kick to Fedor's head, if he can't Fedor will own him.

Arvloski? Since he couldn't even handle Tim Sylvia, I don't think he'd have a chance with Fedor. That last Arvloaski/Sylvia fight was a disgrace.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Shogun said:


> After watching the Fedor/Crocop fight, it was obvious to me Fedor is at a much higher level than Crocop. Fedor just appeared much stronger than him. The best Crocop can hope for is a lucky kick to Fedor's head, if he can't Fedor will own him.
> 
> Arvloski? Since he couldn't even handle Tim Sylvia, I don't think he'd have a chance with Fedor. That last Arvloaski/Sylvia fight was a disgrace.


I agree, the last AA/Sylvia fight was a disgrace, but I don't think that's his true showing. Maybe I'm just lover of the way AA fights, but I think if he stands on the outside and throwa that HUGE straight right, he might get in a winning shot.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

AA vs Sylvia 3 was the worlds longest televised sparring session.

"Haha, I punch you, you punch me, lets touch gloves a lot!"

Painful fight that will be played on a repeated loop in hell.

Pinhead shows up, and instead of hooks, he plays Sylvia vs Arlosvski 3.

"GAAAAAAHHHH!!!!"


----------



## Joonzang (Oct 23, 2006)

I think anyone can be beat at any time. The same with Fedor--although it is *highly, highly* unlikely, lol.
As far as Andrei Arlovski is concerned, I don't think he has even a puncher's chance to beat Fedor. If somehow someway, Andrei connected a full-blown right-handed hook on Fedor's head, I think Fedor would stumble, then get hit by 2-3 more punches as he proceeds to grab him, take him to the floor, hold him down for about a minute to compose himself, then impose his will.

Also, someone stated Butterbean?
That's ridiculous. Any good, quick, precise striker would knock Butterbean out in a second. Put Chuck Liddell in the ring and he'll knock Butterbean out in less than a minute, lol.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Joonzang said:


> I think anyone can be beat at any time. The same with Fedor--although it is *highly, highly* unlikely, lol.
> As far as Andrei Arlovski is concerned, I don't think he has even a puncher's chance to beat Fedor. If somehow someway, Andrei connected a full-blown right-handed hook on Fedor's head, I think Fedor would stumble, then get hit by 2-3 more punches as he proceeds to grab him, take him to the floor, hold him down for about a minute to compose himself, then impose his will.
> 
> Also, someone stated Butterbean?
> That's ridiculous. Any good, quick, precise striker would knock Butterbean out in a second. Put Chuck Liddell in the ring and he'll knock Butterbean out in less than a minute, lol.


Can you say Cabbage? He learn that the hard way.


----------



## Gman (Jun 2, 2006)

Joonzang said:


> Also, someone stated Butterbean?
> That's ridiculous. Any good, quick, precise striker would knock Butterbean out in a second. Put Chuck Liddell in the ring and he'll knock Butterbean out in less than a minute, lol.


Liddell? How bout a 155lb. Japanese guy named "Genki"?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lthhFU0pXuc


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Chrisl972 said:


> I too think that the best chance for a win belongs to CC, ut the next one in line would be Arvloski.
> 
> He would just have to keep a stand up fight and stay out his GnP. I know that Fedor can KO ANYONE, But AA can too.


i dont think AA would stand a prayer against fedor , he wouldnt be able to handle his relentless attack and his china chin would shatter


----------



## sxrxnrr (Oct 19, 2006)

*What does it take to beat Fedor???*

There have been many people that have seemed unstoppable in MMA that have proven quite beatable. Royce, Tito, Vitor ....

I think to beat Fedor you have to be able to be a great standup and have good skills to keep it that way - Like Chuck Liddel only much stronger. Or you have to be Good at standup and great at submissions - Simmlar to BJ Penn on the Heavy weight scale.

I think he is very similar to Matt Hughes but with better standup so I think you have to beat him like Matt has been beat.

What do you think????


----------



## Squeetard (Oct 22, 2006)

The fighters you decribed were all unbeatable at their peak. Father time will catch up to Fedor.


----------



## Lightfall (Oct 15, 2006)

Nah man, it aint that easy.

You see Fedor isn't just strong and tecahnical he is a great tactician as well and he makes sure that he has won the battle before it even begun. (hughes is very powerful but he is not much of a kickboxer and let's face it PRIDE is a bigger and badder game then UFC).

For instance when Fedor fought Mirko he prepared by learning muay thai from the man who has constantly Flattened Mirko in K1, namely Ernesto hoost. This way Fedor was slightly prepared for cro cop. Though Fedor himself commented after the fight that Mirko was definetly his toughest opponent yet.

However Cro cop has grown much stronger since then and so has Fedor. But if there is any person i would be willing to bet on to beat fedor then it´s Cro cop.


----------



## MickWrath (Oct 30, 2006)

I agree with Crocop being his dash one. He's so powerful with his strikes that it can end quickly. I've seen Fedor rocked but he recovers quickly. I think a hard kick followed up by strong precise strikes could do it.


----------



## moldy (May 6, 2006)

I think you need a howiter. That's the only way. Or maybe krytonite.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*His chin.

Yeah I know Randleman dropped him on his head, and he won. I know Fujita rocked him and he still won. I know Mirko kicked him and he still won. He doesn't lose focus so easily but he was still rocked pretty good. I think that is his weakness. :dunno: *


----------



## Yeti (Oct 21, 2006)

I was going to say a barbed wire bat, and a handgun...
But seriously, I think you've got to go for the standup knockout, he recovers to fast and blocks too effectively for a someone to sit in his guard and pound him like tito does. He's also to ground savvy to be submitted reliably, If you watch the match between him and Cro cop, he felt those shots, it just wasn't enough.
The important thing is to put him out before he can recover, if you watch him fighting Randleman, that slam would've put anybody else out like a light.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Well if Nog couldnt submitt him in their two fights no one can. Cro Cop has a chance of knocking him out but Fedor won the first bout so we have to assume he'll win again. You can not compare Hughes to Fedor, Fedor has much to his arsenal than Matt.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*After the slam on Fedor, Randleman should have brought down knees on Fedors head while in the North/South position.*


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *His chin.
> 
> Yeah I know Randleman dropped him on his head, and he won. I know Fujita rocked him and he still won. I know Mirko kicked him and he still won. He doesn't lose focus so easily but he was still rocked pretty good. I think that is his weakness. :dunno: *



yup, but i think its fair to say his chin isnt his "weakness", its only the thing he cant train for lol...as opposed to royce gracie etc. who were never defeated, fedor is a complete fighter, so its very hard to find a strategy to beat him(unlike sakuraba, who was one of the first to show how weak it was to lay on the ground and wait for ur opponent to come down).


----------



## theboz19 (Jun 30, 2006)

Fedor reminds me of Muhammad Ali. His hands are way too fast for the other heavyweights. He is rarely getting hit with a clean shot because he moves his body so well and anticipates his opponents moves so well. Like Ali, he will be beaten when he slows down a bit and the strikes start to land on him more cleanly. I guess that I don't see anybody beating him on the ground. His striking is just so fast, hard, and accurate it's hard to imagine anybody beating him at this point without landing a wild haymaker of some kind.


----------



## ricefarmer (Oct 16, 2006)

why is this guy saying he is like matt hughes??? im tired of these new to mma noobs.. saying stupid ass comments all the time

does matt knock anyone out?? no so how the hell is he anything like fedor? moron


----------



## ShootBoxer (Sep 29, 2006)

sxrxnrr said:


> There have been many people that have seemed unstoppable in MMA that have proven quite beatable. Royce, Tito, Vitor ....
> 
> I think to beat Fedor you have to be able to be a great standup and have good skills to keep it that way - Like Chuck Liddel only much stronger. Or you have to be Good at standup and great at submissions - Simmlar to BJ Penn on the Heavy weight scale.
> 
> ...


Matt Hughes and Fedor Emelianenko are _worlds_ apart. To say his standup is better than Hughs' is a gross understatement. The only "similarity" they share is that they are both dominant in the top position on the ground. But *THAT* is where the similarity ends.

First, Fedor's arm length alone gives him a nice advantage when working gnp against a taller opponent and he fights at a much faster pace on the ground than Hughs does. And, unlike Hughes who has to be on top to be effective, Fedor can fight effectively from his back as well as from the top submitting opponents from a variety of positions.

Lastly, Hughes has been both KOed and submitted due to these two weaknesses of his. Weaknesses that Fedor does not have.


----------



## ShootBoxer (Sep 29, 2006)

ricefarmer said:


> why is this guy saying he is like matt hughes??? im tired of these new to mma noobs.. saying stupid ass comments all the time
> 
> does matt knock anyone out?? no so how the hell is he anything like fedor? moron


Rice......give him a break. Help him by educating him. This is one way people don't make the mistakes of "nuthugging", following their hearts instead of using good sound knowledge to asses fighters, fights, and potential matcups.....aww to heck with it...you know where I'm going with this...


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

*Fedor is a beast*

Fedor is the number 1 P4P fighter in the world.

The only people I can see even putting on a good show against Fedor are:

Cro Cop
Big Nog (I know he lost 3 times but he can still at least last most of the fight getting punched by Fedor)
Josh Barnett (maybe)
Shogon (If he beefed up some more)
and obviously TIM SYLVIA! hahahahahah NOT

NaChOmAmA


----------



## sherdog (Oct 11, 2006)

I believe there was a topic about Fedor vs the world. Fedor won, although I believe Chuck Norris will take him out, in way of bear trap.


----------



## sherdog (Oct 11, 2006)

Lightfall said:


> Nah man, it aint that easy.
> 
> You see Fedor isn't just strong and tecahnical he is a great tactician as well and he makes sure that he has won the battle before it even begun. (hughes is very powerful but he is not much of a kickboxer and let's face it PRIDE is a bigger and badder game then UFC).
> 
> ...


Well put! He is just overall good. Bluntly, we can only says a fighter that is simply better at everything.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

A lucky Crocop kick is the only chance in my opinion but I think the scientist who created Fedor installed a sixth sense to detect kicks a split second before they happen. THat is the only explanation I can think of as to how Fedor caught Crocops kick in their last fight and bull rushed him right out of the ring. Their last fight was not close. Close for a Fedor opponent but not a close match. 

No one is unbeatable. When it happens we will all be stunned and shocked and talking about it. That's what makes this sport so great.

Oh to answer the post: who can beat Fedor? Robocop. And Robocop alone. He took out Nuke in the 80's and he can take out Fedor.


----------



## Redwings7777 (Nov 2, 2006)

I think Crocop has a chance but no one else can. Barnett, if he faught Fedor he would be simply out grappled and submitted, Nogueira ground and pounded and Sylvia out striked and out grappled.

Crocop has a chance because we all saw him take Fedor the distance at Final Conflict and hes arguably an improved fighter now. Plus he will make Fedor stand and out strike him. But I can see Fedor taking him to the ground a bit and maybe submitting him in a rematch. But my point is, Crocop has the best chance against Fedor.


----------



## UFC (Oct 13, 2006)

tim sylvia


----------



## Redwings7777 (Nov 2, 2006)

UFC said:


> tim sylvia


You should support some evidence. Sylvia would be taken to the ground and totally out grappled and submitted is my 2 cents. Fedor would not strike with Tim.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Redwings7777 said:


> You should support some evidence. Sylvia would be taken to the ground and totally out grappled and submitted is my 2 cents. Fedor would not strike with Tim.


Just ignore him he's a UFC nuthugger

Thread moved to the proper forum by the way


----------



## UFC (Oct 13, 2006)

oh yea im sorry dude it goes like this right

'OMG...Fedor is a cyborg, nobody will ever beat him..only ppl that have a chance are Big Nog, Cro Cop, and Barnett...i hate poopy pants steriod boy and he does steriods unlike real fighters like Barnett and everyone else in Pride, right? I love Pride, I love Japs, i hate anything mainstream and bash on good fighters just becaus their in the UFC because it makes me look sophisticated on teh internet, tito ortiz is my favorite fighter. i wonder if he ever fought before TUF 3"


is that better u fa g


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

UFC said:


> oh yea im sorry dude it goes like this right
> 
> 'OMG...Fedor is a cyborg, nobody will ever beat him..only ppl that have a chance are Big Nog, Cro Cop, and Barnett...i hate poopy pants steriod boy and he does steriods unlike real fighters like Barnett and everyone else in Pride, right? I love Pride, I love Japs, i hate anything mainstream and bash on good fighters just becaus their in the UFC because it makes me look sophisticated on teh internet, tito ortiz is my favorite fighter. i wonder if he ever fought before TUF 3"
> 
> ...


No but you obviously haven't seen both Fedor and Sylvia fight enough if you actually think Tim has the best chance of beating Fedor. Whats wrong with me liking Tito Ortiz, you like Ken Shamrock who Tito handed his ass 3 times now. I guarantee I've seen alot more MMA than you so dont imply that I just started watching at TUF3. Like I said before *I** actually prefer UFC over Pride * but I am not ignorant enough to think that the UFC HW division is crap compared to Pride. You act like Im a Pride nuthugger which Im not and your the biggest UFC nuthugger Ive ever seen. 

By the way calling a mod a fa g is going to get you banned my friend.:laugh:


----------



## UFC (Oct 13, 2006)

I just think its funny how everyone completely writes off Tim has having any chance of competing with Fedor, just seems biased to me, especially after Tim beating AA twice, def. the best contendor for Fedor out of all the UFC HWs

you really gotta tone down your usage of those gay little smiley faces too buddy, just a suggestion


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

Maybe Andre The Giant, Maybe? I have Cyborg by a RNC in that one though....so barring Andre, I would have to say Monson would be my only realistic option for putting a win up against Fedor, and only because Monson is the most roid addled HW in the world. How many steroids does a 5'8" guy need to become a HW anyways???


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

UFC said:


> I just think its funny how everyone completely writes off Tim has having any chance of competing with Fedor, just seems biased to me, especially after Tim beating AA twice, def. the best contendor for Fedor out of all the UFC HWs
> 
> you really gotta tone down your usage of those gay little smiley faces too buddy, just a suggestion


Well yeah Tims Fedors best contender in the UFC seeing he is champ. I just think the Pride HWs and UFC HWs are on different levels right now. Sure Tim has a punchers chance but theres always a punchers chance for everyone. I just dont think Tims in Fedors league.:laugh:   :dunno:   :cheeky4:    :thumbsup: :thumbsdown:


----------



## BioOrph85 (Oct 7, 2006)

Tim Sylvia called Fedor a lil shit, and said that he can be Fedor Emelianenko!
"I think I would match up well with Fedor. I'm the only style he hasn't fought. Taller guy who can strike and has great take down defense." something like that.

I don't think Tim can beat Fedor!!! Do you all think he can?


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

This comment is where Tim shows how little he knows about MMA and about PRIDE (not like we expect him to be a genius).

Fedor made his PRIDE debut against a guy named Semmy Schilt. Semmy Schilt is 3 inches taller than Sylvia and I think he has a much longer reach, though I'm not sure of the actual number.

Fedor dominated Schilt for three rounds and won a decision, but that was at the beginning of his career when he wasn't as good as he is today.


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

Schilt is also a very mediocre fighter who lost his last UFC fight and has loses on his record to much much smaller guy's in lower weight divisions like Yuki Kondo and Guy Metzger. He is hardly any comparison to Tim Sylvia.


Pogo


----------



## Redwings7777 (Nov 2, 2006)

Semmy Schilt would destroy Tim Sylvia. Sylvia is a stand up fighter, Schilt is a stand up kickboxing champion. And Fedor debuted in PRIDE FC against Schilt. Plus Fedor fights guys in MMA practice that are taller than Tim.


----------



## Pogo the Clown (Sep 21, 2006)

Sorry, but if you are almost 7 feet tall and over 260 and are losing to guy's that don't break 200 pounds and fight on lower divisions then you have no credability as a HW. Almost all of his wins consist of guy's that don't break (or barely break) the 200 pound mark.

Kickboxing is not MMA. This is just another case of uderestimating Tim Sylvia which seems to be the trend here.


Pogo


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

Dude, you cannot seriously think Sylvia would have anything more than a puncher's chance against Fedor, that's just ridiculous.


----------



## Ken Shamrock (Jun 18, 2006)

In all seriousness the only person with any remote hope of coming the slightest bit close to beating Fedor Emelianenko right now is Mirko Cro Cop. No one else in the Heavyweight Division has a chance. Aside from Cro Cop, the answer is *no one.*


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Ken Shamrock said:


> In all seriousness the only person with any remote hope of coming the slightest bit close to beating Fedor Emelianenko right now is Mirko Cro Cop. No one else in the Heavyweight Division has a chance. Aside from Cro Cop, the answer is *no one.*


Yes thats true. Nogs a great HW but matches up bad same with Barnett. Cro Cop doesnt match up that great but he matches up better than anyone else and is the only one with a chance.


----------



## theboz19 (Jun 30, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> I think the only person that would have a shot at beating him is his own brother.


That fight would be sick. Bombs getting thrown left and right. I heard that Jerry Quarry used to beat the crap out of his brother when sparring.


----------



## theboz19 (Jun 30, 2006)

Damone said:


> AA vs Sylvia 3 was the worlds longest televised sparring session.
> 
> "Haha, I punch you, you punch me, lets touch gloves a lot!"
> 
> ...


Excellent discription of AA/Sylvia III. I hope that AA has grown his balls back since then and maybe Dana had a talk with Tim about why he has to have a co-main event every time Tim defends his title. Monson may not beat Tim but at least we SHOULD see some more action.


----------



## theboz19 (Jun 30, 2006)

BioOrph85 said:


> Tim Sylvia called Fedor a lil shit, and said that he can be Fedor Emelianenko!
> "I think I would match up well with Fedor. I'm the only style he hasn't fought. Taller guy who can strike and has great take down defense." something like that.
> 
> I don't think Tim can beat Fedor!!! Do you all think he can?


IMO Tim's hands are too slow. He could go the distance with Fedor. I'm sure that Tim would love to get the opportunity but probably never will.


----------



## theboz19 (Jun 30, 2006)

*How about Rulon Gardner?*

Why did he only have one fight in PRIDE? He looked pretty good for his first time. We know what he can do grappling? He's heavy which would make it hard for Fedor to take him down.


----------



## strikerdon (Nov 4, 2006)

*Wanderlei v fedor*

I think Wanderlei Silva would be best suited to beat fedor then cro cop.Because of the hand power and speed of Wanderlei silva.................Look what silva did with iron face .........no one else could do it but wanderlei.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

i think its completly ridiculous to put Silva against Fedor... Fedor has already shown how versatile he is, and the fight will go to the ground in a few seconds... besides, Fedor has reach,weight, power,ground,techniques, submissions,control advantage over Silva.. I dont see how a smaller stand up striker than mirko can hope to beat him.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Im sure if Tim gets the oppurtunity he will not except the fight. He knows he doesnt have a good chance of winning and Dana wouldnt wanna make the UFC look bad having his champ lose. Even though we all already know Fedor would beat Tim.


----------



## STONEMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

*No One Out There Can Beat Him!!*

_I'm a big fan of Tim Sylvia's, but I honestly think he, Alovski, and Cro-Cop would only have a punchers chance! Fedor is a freak!! Don't know if anyone will ever beat that guy, at least not in the near future.:dunno: _


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

Smith & Wesson?
Colt .45?
Mac 10?


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Seeing as how people love to talk about Fedor Emelianenko, this thread was merged with the other 3 Fedor threads. So Discuss.*


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

STONEMAN said:


> _I'm a big fan of Tim Sylvia's, but I honestly think he, Alovski, and Cro-Cop would only have a punchers chance! Fedor is a freak!! Don't know if anyone will ever beat that guy, at least not in the near future.:dunno: _


How can you put Tim, Andrei and Mirko in the same sentence like that???


----------



## Ken Shamrock (Jun 18, 2006)

Haha. One discussion thread on Fedor Emelianenko! I love it. He deserves one thread just on him he's that damn good.


----------



## STONEMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

*Like this-now watch close!*



herton17 said:


> How can you put Tim, Andrei and Mirko in the same sentence like that???


 TIM-Alosvski-And Cro-cop! See it's not that hard!:cheeky4:


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Pr0d1gy said:


> Smith & Wesson?
> Colt .45?
> Mac 10?



even still... id want to be like 100 ft back..


----------



## sxrxnrr (Oct 19, 2006)

strikerdon said:


> I think Wanderlei Silva would be best suited to beat fedor then cro cop.Because of the hand power and speed of Wanderlei silva.................Look what silva did with iron face .........no one else could do it but wanderlei.


what ever wandy would get creamed he is just to small to beat fedor. There is just no way he could KO him.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

STONEMAN said:


> TIM-Alosvski-And Cro-cop! See it's not that hard!:cheeky4:


You spelled it wrong....


----------



## STONEMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

herton17 said:


> You spelled it wrong....


My bad!, sorry teach!!


----------



## Ken Shamrock (Jun 18, 2006)

STONEMAN said:


> My bad!, sorry teach!!



LOL! For some reason when I read that, I just bursted out into laughter :laugh:!


----------



## STONEMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

Ken Shamrock said:


> LOL! For some reason when I read that, I just bursted out into laughter :laugh:!


Yea I'm no comedian, but I'm also no spelling champ!!


----------



## STONEMAN (Oct 28, 2006)

Ken Shamrock said:


> Haha. One discussion thread on Fedor Emelianenko! I love it. He deserves one thread just on him he's that damn good.


You got that right man, that guy is in a class all by himself!!


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

theboz19 said:


> Why did he only have one fight in PRIDE? He looked pretty good for his first time. We know what he can do grappling? He's heavy which would make it hard for Fedor to take him down.


Rulon Gardner would be a good fight man I didn't even think of that one. If he learned some standup he would have a decent shot. Fedor might have trouble taking him down, and for some reason we don't really know how good Rulon's ground game is cuz him and Yoshida stayed standing basically the whole fight. For some reason I can see Rulon giving Fedor some trouble but only if he improves his standup. He has great cardio for being so massive. His chest is like a ****ing brick wall!


----------



## bob (Jul 14, 2006)

fedor may have similar ground game to hughes, that is he has deadly gnp but he is way way more technical then hughes. he flattened Nog for 6 rounds(in two fights) and nog couldn't catch a submission, unlike hughes, whose last loss was to penn from a submission and he almost got caught with a submission to penn again in their last fight. to beat hughes you need someone who is a better wrestler then him or someone that has insane takedown defense and very good hands. the other fighter that would be a bad for hughes is a very very good BJJ specalist. all these make Penn and GSP nightmare match ups for hughes.

fedor on the other hand, you need someone that is good all around. if you stuff his takedowns(which rarely anyone does) then he can stand and fight. if you want to use BJJ only, then he can get in your guard and pound your head in, if you take him down, then he can catch you in a submission.

only way i see fedor losing is someone better all around, or someone that has deadly striking power. thus cro cop comes to most people's mind. 

however, i am still picking fedor to win if they have another fight :cheeky4:


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

fedor is amazing i feel bad that no one can really challege him:dunno:


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

ozz525 said:


> fedor is amazing i feel bad that no one can really challege him:dunno:


*People can challenge him all day long but doesn't mean they will win. If they paid me enough like $100,000, I 'd fight him. I don't think I'd win but I wouldn't make it easy for him either. :dunno: *


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

I'd try my hardest for a nice amount and it'd still be easy for him haha


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*This is how my fight with Fedor would go down. I'd sign the contract for $200,000. When the bell rings I'll let him get me on the ground then I poke him in the eye, I'll get a yellow card for this but the match will continue. Then I poke his other eye by accident and I get a second yellow card, both his eyes are hurting now but sadly there is still a 90% chance of him killing me, even if he is blind. Finally I'll kick him in the balls and be given my 3rd yellow card and lose half my purse. Then I fight him for real and get beat but I would make it a good show and walk out with $100,000.  *


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *This is how my fight with Fedor would go down. I'd sign the contract for $200,000. When the bell rings I'll let him get me on the ground then I poke him in the eye, I'll get a yellow card for this but the match will continue. Then I poke his other eye by accident and I get a second yellow card, both his eyes are hurting now but sadly there is still a 90% chance of him killing me, even if he is blind. Finally I'll kick him in the balls and be given my 3rd yellow card and lose half my purse. Then I fight him for real and get beat but I would make it a good show and walk out with $100,000.  *


:laugh: Quite the strategy


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *This is how my fight with Fedor would go down. I'd sign the contract for $200,000. When the bell rings I'll let him get me on the ground then I poke him in the eye, I'll get a yellow card for this but the match will continue. Then I poke his other eye by accident and I get a second yellow card, both his eyes are hurting now but sadly there is still a 90% chance of him killing me, even if he is blind. Finally I'll kick him in the balls and be given my 3rd yellow card and lose half my purse. Then I fight him for real and get beat but I would make it a good show and walk out with $100,000.  *


I'm not sure if that is very good strategy. Fedor is such a nice guy that if you fought him fair he would probably let you off without too much injury. On the other hand if you used shady tactics like that it would piss him off... I shudder to think what a pissed off Fedor would do.

On topic: There is no one that can beat Fedor right now unless Fedor has the worst fight of his life *and* makes a huge mistake *and* suffers an aneurysm during the fight *and* hell freezes over.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *This is how my fight with Fedor would go down. I'd sign the contract for $200,000. When the bell rings I'll let him get me on the ground then I poke him in the eye, I'll get a yellow card for this but the match will continue. Then I poke his other eye by accident and I get a second yellow card, both his eyes are hurting now but sadly there is still a 90% chance of him killing me, even if he is blind. Finally I'll kick him in the balls and be given my 3rd yellow card and lose half my purse. Then I fight him for real and get beat but I would make it a good show and walk out with $100,000.  *


Man if you kicked Fedor in the Balls you would be dead...not hurt I mean dead. He would hit you until your dead and believe me that little japanese ref is not gonna be able to stop him in time.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Rulon Gardner would be a good fight man I didn't even think of that one. If he learned some standup he would have a decent shot. Fedor might have trouble taking him down, and for some reason we don't really know how good Rulon's ground game is cuz him and Yoshida stayed standing basically the whole fight. For some reason I can see Rulon giving Fedor some trouble but only if he improves his standup. He has great cardio for being so massive. His chest is like a ****ing brick wall!


I don't really see Rulan having much of a chance. Rulon would make a nice big punching bag for Fedor. I don't think Rulon could take Fedor to the ground, but even if he did, Fedor is world-class on the ground (on top or on the bottom). But honestly I think the fight would only go to the ground if Fedor wanted it to go to the ground. In stand-up a "much-improved" Rulon doesn't cut it with a striker like Fedor.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

Kameleon said:


> *People can challenge him all day long but doesn't mean they will win. If they paid me enough like $100,000, I 'd fight him. I don't think I'd win but I wouldn't make it easy for him either. :dunno: *



Sorry to break the bad news, but if you and Fedor got into the ring it would be easy for him lol
...and you wouldn't really have a say in it


----------



## UltFightFanChmp (Dec 20, 2006)

*Unbeatable?*

Im not one to question Fedor's credability, but he is human. Fujita.
I believe that there are a couple of promising challengers, some of
which haven't entered mma yet I'm sure.

Kevin Randleman deserves a second chance, provided he brushes up
on his submission defense, but still unlikely. 

Rampage has a punchers chance, or even a slammer's chance as much
as anyone including Randleman.

Crocop sure, but does he really want to again. I suggest he runs to the UFC. 
Tim Sylvia, I don't think so. Shogun, Na. Brandon Vera possibly, but lacks the experience. And his brother would never happen, should join Crocop on the 
plane.

Or perhaps some unknown bodyguard or special ops wannabe from some
dark corner of the globe?

I agree that Fedor needs a challenge in areas such as stuffing his takedown
abilities and controlling him where he is usually the controller. This might
(probably not though) make him less aggresive. Also, no one on earth is going 
to submit Fedor, his ability to rip away from any threat makes the greatest submission experts lose their confidence. So it has to be more power and control to move to a decision or a lucky knockout.

So the one person who I feel strongly about is Rulon Gardner. Give this
guy a chance. After all he is the only person to beat an unbeatable
(Kerelin) for the world championship heavyweight wrestling title. So 
that proves more than any other contender right there, maybe. 
Also, you just know that Rulon can absorb whatever his trainers are
teaching him. He can only get better. Possibly the world's next unbeatable?


----------



## UltFightFanChmp (Dec 20, 2006)

Robo cop has no mma experience. But Fedor fights the best robots
on a regular basis.


----------

